# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Groene smoothie als gezond ontbijt

## FRANCOIS580

Als gevolg van onze groeiende belangstelling voor alles wat met gezondheid en gezonde voeding te maken heeft groeiden (groene) smoothies uit tot een échte hype. Steeds meer landgenoten ontdekken de positieve invloed van deze groene smoothies op hun gezondheid. Deze populaire drankjes van hoofdzakelijk rauwe groenten en vers fruit zijn niet alleen gezond, maar daar bovenop nog bijzonder lekker ook. Velen laten hun inspiratie hierbij de vrije loop en maken hun gezonde smoothies zelf. En uit de resultaten van recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek blijkt dat deze lekkere groene smoothies je de gezondste start van de dag bezorgen. Wat zijn groene smoothies eigenlijk en wat doen ze met je gezondheid?

Groene smoothies, lekker en gezond wat kunnen we in onze drang naar een gezond eet- en leefpatroon nog meer wensen? Bij voorkeur vers of diepgevroren fruit, veel water en groene bladgroenten zijn de drie belangrijkste ingrediënten van een groene smoothie. Met je blender maak je van al deze gezonde voedingsstoffen een heerlijk zachte en smeuïge drank waarbij de zoete smaak van (seizoens) fruit de bovenhand haalt, terwijl de groene bladgroenten je zonder meer een stevige energieboost geven. Er zijn duizenden manieren en combinaties voor het maken van een groene smoothie. Laat je inspiratie de vrije loop en varieer en combineer naar hartenlust.

*Voor iedereen*
Niet alleen zoetebekken maar zeker ook diegenen die van fris- zuur houden zijn na het drinken van hun eerste smoothie verloren. Zowat alle soorten fruit komen voor je groene smoothie in aanmerking. Citrusfruit maakt je smoothie fris, banaan zorgt dan weer voor een romige smoothie. Hou je van zuur of juist van zoet? Geen probleem, het kan allemaal! Andere populaire fruitsoorten voor je groene smoothie zijn ongetwijfeld appels, peren, mango’s, sinaasappels, citroenen, bananen, kiwi’s, kakifruit, druiven, ananas, dadels en ga zo nog maar eventjes door. Je kan probleemloos een viertal soorten fruit combineren, zo geniet je telkens weer voor een exclusieve smoothie.

Wees bij het maken van je favoriete smoothies zeker niet gierig met het gebruik van groene bladgroenten zoals spinazie, andijvie, allerlei koolsoorten, broccoli, Chinese kool, peterselie, selder, sla, waterkers, postelein, snijbiet en het minder bekende paksoi. En vergeet je zeker je kruiden niet. Wat dacht je van dille, munt of basilicum?

• *Tip van de diëtiste:* je groene smoothie wordt nog gezonder 

http://www.leefnugezonder.be/groene-smoothie-als-gezond-ontbijt"]Lees verder...

----------

